# newbie getting a box



## kclark2227 (Sep 26, 2018)

I am not new to sublimation but new to shirts. 

I bought all of my shirts thru Carolina Made in North Carolina.

I have an Augusta 100% Poly shirt that I get a box almost like it's melted and I can't get rid of it and that is before I put the transfer on it. I went ahead and transferred and the transfer itself did great. I used 380 for 30 seconds.

I also have a triblend Bella Canvas that I am getting a faint box. I backed off on the pressure and temp from 2/400 at 40 to 1/380 for 30 seconds and it did much better but I had to tear around the graphic to still not get a box.

All prints are on an SG800 using TextR paper and a DK20s press.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

isn't 380 to much for sublimation and you basically melting that poly?


----------



## kclark2227 (Sep 26, 2018)

seacookie said:


> isn't 380 to much for sublimation and you basically melting that poly?


Everything I have read and seen on YouTube says 40 seconds at 400 for polyester. That's the typical starting point.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

kclark2227 said:


> Everything I have read and seen on YouTube says 40 seconds at 400 for polyester. That's the typical starting point.


 Oh...
I was just wondering, cause I don't have a clue about sublimation. Less temperature and more time? -.-


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Try tearing around the edges of your print to feather them and/or use a teflon pillow


----------



## kclark2227 (Sep 26, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> Try tearing around the edges of your print to feather them and/or use a teflon pillow


Edges were torn and I used a pad. Now my pad is 16x20 the same size as my press.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Here are the instructions for Texprint:

Application Instructions

Set temperature to 400 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set timer to 45-55 seconds.
Set Pressure at medium.
Print a mirror image onto Texprint Paper.
Place paper face down on garment. The garment needs to be 100% polyester and white or light color fabric.
Press at 400 degrees F for 45-55 seconds with medium pressure
Remove paper immediately and peel hot.


----------



## kclark2227 (Sep 26, 2018)

proworlded said:


> Here are the instructions for Texprint:
> 
> Application Instructions
> 
> ...


This is essentially what I did and the transfer seems fine but the shirt is damaged.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

kclark2227 said:


> This is essentially what I did and the transfer seems fine but the shirt is damaged.


Did you check temperature of your heat press with laser gun?


----------



## kclark2227 (Sep 26, 2018)

seacookie said:


> Did you check temperature of your heat press with laser gun?


I'll do that


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

kclark2227 said:


> I'll do that


Good. Maybe you will be surprised...


----------



## kclark2227 (Sep 26, 2018)

seacookie said:


> Good. Maybe you will be surprised...


I hope it's not that, the press is 6 months old.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

kclark2227 said:


> I hope it's not that, the press is 6 months old.


Best of luck, I feel you. Still check it so you know.


----------



## kclark2227 (Sep 26, 2018)

seacookie said:


> Did you check temperature of your heat press with laser gun?


I put my laser thermo to it and with the press digital readout saying 380, the middle of the top platen says 364 and the outer edges are 355.


----------



## kclark2227 (Sep 26, 2018)

Okay I can't figure out how to Edit a post and if that is even possible on this forum but anyway. I backed my temperature down for the Augusta 100% Poly shirts down to 350 Degrees for 40 Seconds and seems to be okay on the shirt. But this means that my actual temperature is 330 for 40 Seconds.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

kclark2227 said:


> I put my laser thermo to it and with the press digital readout saying 380, the middle of the top platen says 364 and the outer edges are 355.


 You forgot to say:
Thank yoooooooooooooou Seacookie for a ideaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

kclark2227 said:


> Okay I can't figure out how to Edit a post and if that is even possible on this forum but anyway. I backed my temperature down for the Augusta 100% Poly shirts down to 350 Degrees for 40 Seconds and seems to be okay on the shirt. But this means that my actual temperature is 330 for 40 Seconds.


The mystery is what will happen when you will wash it.


----------



## kclark2227 (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you SeaCookie, but My temp is much lower not higher. But regardless I know the press is off. So I have to reduce the temp by 50 Degrees to get what I need. What do you think will happen in the wash as its wash day so I can see what will happen.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

kclark2227 said:


> Thank you SeaCookie, but My temp is much lower not higher. But regardless I know the press is off. So I have to reduce the temp by 50 Degrees to get what I need. What do you think will happen in the wash as its wash day so I can see what will happen.


 I don't know. I hope you won't lose image or something on t-shirt. You will see after the wash test. I don't have a clue about process you are using.




kclark2227 said:


> Okay I can't figure out how to Edit a post and if that is even possible on this forum but anyway. I backed my temperature down for the Augusta 100% Poly shirts down to 350 Degrees for 40 Seconds and seems to be okay on the shirt. But this means that my actual temperature is 330 for 40 Seconds.


Keep in mind that if you test with laser at 350 and your press is off for example for 40, then at different temperature can be off for less or more. It's not 40 for all temperatures. You need to test the range of temperatures which you are using. And not just deduct 40 from all of your readings.


----------

